# My wife has a very valid point. (D* related)



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

It is Friday evening and I am try to get my ugly OTA angled so we can watch Letterman in HD. (I have a Zenith ZHDTV1 Silver Sensor & Channel Master CM 7777.) As I try to move it around, with the picture never stayng more than 15 seconds, and having listen to me whine earlier about the fact that the Red Sox channel (NESN) broadcasts every game in HD and every shot of the score screams HD along with every other graphic, are not broadcast in HD on D*.

She says to me *"Why are we paying all this money for D* and HD and have this ugly antenna and you can't even have your team in HD?"*

I have no good answer for her. It really makes no sense other that the HR10-250.

I do realize that I could get an ugly 1970's style antenna for the roof, although nobody in our 200 + unit complex has one, but there is still the point of paying so much money for the "mighty satellite" and yet still needing additional equipment.

No real point except a little rant and that I have no good comeback to give my wife.


----------



## leftcoastdave (Sep 4, 2003)

tase2 said:


> It is Friday evening and I am try to get my ugly OTA angled so we can watch Letterman in HD. (I have a Zenith ZHDTV1 Silver Sensor & Channel Master CM 7777.) As I try to move it around, with the picture never stayng more than 15 seconds, and having listen to me whine earlier about the fact that the Red Sox channel (NESN) broadcasts every game in HD and every shot of the score screams HD along with every other graphic, are not broadcast in HD on D*.
> 
> She says to me *"Why are we paying all this money for D* and HD and have this ugly antenna and you can't even have your team in HD?"*
> 
> ...


My bride asked me a while back why we subscribed to DirecTV and ExpressVu, when at the time, both offered essentially the same dual coast HD network feeds. We are also able to catch the local HD feeds of NBC, CBS and Fox using a silver sensor antenna, thereby giving us triple redundancy on the West Coast HD Feeds.

My answer to her was simple: "Because I can".


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

She does have a good ponit. I've been a long-time supporter of D*, but since upgrading to HD in January, I almost certainly would have switched to cable if not for NFL Sunday Ticket. Then again, I never would have subscribed to D* in the first place if not for NFLST.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tell her with S3 all your problems will be solved. If they really turn off this HDtivos, that's where I'll be.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

newsposter said:


> tell her with S3 all your problems will be solved. If they really turn off this HDtivos, that's where I'll be.


SHhhhhh. That is the plan, but we will deal with that as soon as the S3 comes out, which can not be soon enough as far as I am concerned.

I do plan on switching to Comcast Cable once it comes out.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

For me my answer is "that my local cable company sucks". I know most of you have Comcast or Charter or one of the big ones to choose from but me living in a small town in which they still do not know what a DVR is let alone HD for me there is no choice. I was at a friends house and the local cable on and dreaded rolling sparkles I thought that would suck. I realize that D*'s quality and service has really gone down over the years but for me there is not choice...

T


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

thumperxr69 said:


> For me my answer is "that my local cable company sucks". I know most of you have Comcast or Charter or one of the big ones to choose from but me living in a small town in which they still do not know what a DVR is let alone HD for me there is no choice. I was at a friends house and the local cable on and dreaded rolling sparkles I thought that would suck. I realize that D*'s quality and service has really gone down over the years but for me there is not choice...
> 
> T


  That sucks that you have no choice. Our comcast is pretty good, but no HDTivo-yet


----------



## greenie95125 (May 22, 2006)

tase2 said:


> ...and having listen to me whine earlier about the fact that the Red Sox channel (NESN) broadcasts every game in HD and every shot of the score screams HD along with every other graphic, are not broadcast in HD on D*...


I'm with ya on that! I'm in CA, a transplant from Cheshire, CT and a lifelong Sox fan. I signed up with D* when I heard that every Sox game would be in HD on NESN. Oooops, then I find out that NESN is blacked out during Sox games unless you have the Extra innings package. Another $140 later, I find that D* does not show the HD feed! The only HD games I've seen so far were some the Yankees series (YES feed) and a couple of games on ESPN2.

I'm not pleased to say the least. I should have stayed with cable and $80 for mlb.tv which is remarkably good for an internet feed. However, I'm stuck with D* for another 1.5 years...

--Mike


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

greenie95125 said:


> I'm with ya on that! I'm in CA, a transplant from Cheshire, CT and a lifelong Sox fan. I signed up with D* when I heard that every Sox game would be in HD on NESN. Oooops, then I find out that NESN is blacked out during Sox games unless you have the Extra innings package. Another $140 later, I find that D* does not show the HD feed! The only HD games I've seen so far were some the Yankees series (YES feed) and a couple of games on ESPN2.
> 
> I'm not pleased to say the least. I should have stayed with cable and $80 for mlb.tv which is remarkably good for an internet feed. However, I'm stuck with D* for another 1.5 years...
> 
> --Mike


I double and triple checked with D* to make sure I would get NESN as one of my local sports network. It was not listed at the time (11/04). They assured me it would be otherwise I never would have switched.

At that time very few games were broadcast in HD, so it wasn't really an issue. Now that *every* game is, it really bothers the crap out of me that D* does not get the HD feed. 

BTW Welcome Greenie/Mike

Your very first post.


----------



## greenie95125 (May 22, 2006)

tase2 said:


> I double and triple checked with D* to make sure I would get NESN as one of my local sports network. It was not listed at the time (11/04). They assured me it would be otherwise I never would have switched.
> 
> At that time very few games were broadcast in HD, so it wasn't really an issue. Now that *every* game is, it really bothers the crap out of me that D* does not get the HD feed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. There's come good reading here. I should be around for a while.

--Mike


----------



## tarmack (Jan 27, 2004)

Could it be?

Might it be the Green One?

Yup, IT IS!

Welcome,

Tarmack



greenie95125 said:


> I'm with ya on that! I'm in CA, a transplant from Cheshire, CT and a lifelong Sox fan. I signed up with D* when I heard that every Sox game would be in HD on NESN. Oooops, then I find out that NESN is blacked out during Sox games unless you have the Extra innings package. Another $140 later, I find that D* does not show the HD feed! The only HD games I've seen so far were some the Yankees series (YES feed) and a couple of games on ESPN2.
> 
> I'm not pleased to say the least. I should have stayed with cable and $80 for mlb.tv which is remarkably good for an internet feed. However, I'm stuck with D* for another 1.5 years...
> 
> --Mike


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

tarmack said:


> Could it be?
> 
> Might it be the Green One?
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to know the Green One?


----------



## tarmack (Jan 27, 2004)

tase2 said:


> Are we supposed to know the Green One?


Well, that is a debatable issue!

I have known "Greenie" for a long time....we used to share Sysop duties on Compuserve's Flight simulation forum many years ago.....and while he was late in getting geared up with a HR10-250......he has now done that.

His learning curve is quite short.

Tarmack


----------



## greenie95125 (May 22, 2006)

tarmack said:


> Could it be?
> 
> Might it be the Green One?
> 
> ...


Tarmack,

Hehe, I thought I might pull you out of the woodwork! 

--Mike


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

greenie
I believe you can cancel without fee if you just turn in unit.


----------



## greenie95125 (May 22, 2006)

tase2 said:


> Are we supposed to know the Green One?


As Tarmack says, we've known each other for a long time. He was instrumental in getting me up to speed (and off my ass) wrt switching from cable to my current sat/hd setup. Man, that sob has some equipment, and he doesn't even list his computers. 

In reality, I'm happy with the D* service, just disappointed in the lack of HD Red Sox games, since NESN broadcasts each one in HD. I guess I got what I paid for, but expected more. 

--Greenie


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

tase2 said:


> I double and triple checked with D* to make sure I would get NESN as one of my local sports network. It was not listed at the time (11/04). They assured me it would be otherwise I never would have switched.
> 
> At that time very few games were broadcast in HD, so it wasn't really an issue. Now that *every* game is, it really bothers the crap out of me that D* does not get the HD feed.
> 
> ...


Yup- they are evil and liars. (well maybe not techinically liars but evil for sure!)

Im from the other side of the fence (yankee fan- but lets stay united in our disgust with Directv- shall we?). Last year they had basically every YES broadcast in HD. Which was basically every home game and Red Sox and Mets away games of the top of my head- so between 80-90 games (subtract the espn and fox games).

This year- maybe one game a week although like 75% of Yankees games are in HD and the rest are 480p. So Directv actually went backwards this year.

I hate cable. But now I hate Directv MORE. Series 3 cant come soon enough.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> This year- maybe one game a week although like 75% of Yankees games are in HD and the rest are 480p. So Directv actually went backwards this year.


I don't think OTA is any better. Last weekend I was flipping channels and saw MLB game of the week on Fox and it looked horrible. Tuner said HD but I suspect it was an up-convert. I checked and TitanTV didn't identify it as HD. In fact I couldn't find much HD on Fox for this week other than American Idol.


----------



## tarmack (Jan 27, 2004)

greenie95125 said:


> As Tarmack says, we've known each other for a long time. He was instrumental in getting me up to speed (and off my ass) wrt switching from cable to my current sat/hd setup. Man, that sob has some equipment, and he doesn't even list his computers.
> 
> In reality, I'm happy with the D* service, just disappointed in the lack of HD Red Sox games, since NESN broadcasts each one in HD. I guess I got what I paid for, but expected more.
> 
> --Greenie


Greenie,

Availing myself of all of my equipment tonight was an adventure...to get to watch the Red Sox play the Devil Rays.

As you are aware, I am sure....the game is being played in Boston.

But...according to DirecTV....I should not be allowed to watch the game on Extra Innings....nor on ESPN HD...nor on ESPN channel 207. I am just not allowed..even though...as the crow flies....I am over a 1000 miles from the ballpark.

So....with more equipment yet not turned on....I turned them on....and presto...I can watch the game on MLB.TV from the computer....and I can also watch it via Channel 57.... a UHF over the air channel....that normally deals in 30 minute infoMerchials where I am supposedly tempted to buy a new washing machine or a new dryer....and have it delivered in less than 4 hours....installation extra.

Normally, the tightest "buns' in the sports world is MLB.TV.....if a Marlins or Devil Rays game is played almost anywhere in the EST time zone....they don't let ol Tarmack into the game........but tonight...the roles are reversed.

Go figger,

Tarmack


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

tell her to go wash the dishes or something and mind her own business.

i'm sure that'll go over well.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I don't think OTA is any better. Last weekend I was flipping channels and saw MLB game of the week on Fox and it looked horrible. Tuner said HD but I suspect it was an up-convert. I checked and TitanTV didn't identify it as HD. In fact I couldn't find much HD on Fox for this week other than American Idol.


The FOX games have all been HD in my market. There is very little that comes from the FOX TOC that is not HD, including prime and sports. Now that they own 6 HD trucks for sports and "That 70's Show" is gone, on FOX only the rare reality show will be in SD. But stations still sometimes have a hard time always delivering HD in HD, and when there are problems they typically use SD as their backup. Especially in smaller markets. Probably what you experienced.


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope. Fox Saturday Baseball is 480p widescreen, but not HD. It is not the local affiliate's fault. The only [big] Fox baseball in HD is the All-Star Game and the playoffs.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

KSbugeater said:


> Nope. Fox Saturday Baseball is 480p widescreen, but not HD...


Not at the FOX O&O I work at. During said games (which are typically the games the majority of the network carries).



KSbugeater said:


> ...The only [big] Fox baseball in HD is the All-Star Game and the playoffs.


Wrong again, unless you are referring to 2004. Nearly all FOX sports production today is in HD, including NFL, MLB, and NASCAR. There may be a secondary or tertiary game not in HD throughout the season for any number of reasons carried by a particular affil (and usually due to issues directly at the affil or at the venue such as production handled by a third party on a legacy contract), but HD is typically the order of the day even for regional games 90% of the time. And as time goes by, there will be even fewer and fewer games not in HD.


----------



## tarmack (Jan 27, 2004)

greenie95125 said:


> As Tarmack says, we've known each other for a long time. He was instrumental in getting me up to speed (and off my ass) wrt switching from cable to my current sat/hd setup. Man, that sob has some equipment, and he doesn't even list his computers.
> 
> In reality, I'm happy with the D* service, just disappointed in the lack of HD Red Sox games, since NESN broadcasts each one in HD. I guess I got what I paid for, but expected more.
> 
> --Greenie


Greenie,

As we know...during last season when we exchanged recievers.....you mailed yours to me...I mailed mine to you.........there just ain't no rhyme or reason sometimes.

Tonight for example.

I am BLOCKED out of MLB.TV on my computer for watching the Devil Rays play Boston...........IN Boston.

But....I CAN watch the Marlins play in MIAMI....against the Mets.

I live IN Florida....on the east coast....about an equal distance from Tampa...and Miami....Interstate roads to both.

Mind you...I am not complaining....but what gives?

How can this be?

Tarmack


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> tell her to go wash the dishes or something and mind her own business.
> 
> i'm sure that'll go over well.


I know you are only kidding, but I am not the least bit upset with her, nor am I blasting D*, but you would think $1000 for HDTivo, $55 for D* plus $10 for HD that I could get an HD feed of something that the network (NESN) is broadcasting in HD. Thats all.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I seem to recall seeing a "NESN Comcast" banner in the ballpark when I was watching one of the Yanks-BoSox games on YES-HD last week. Does that provide a clue as to why you're not seeing those games in HD on D*? I'm a Mets fan and I'm going through a similar situation with SNNY and Mets games in HD. When I found out that SNNY was owned by Comcast, Time-Warner cable, along with Sterling Productions, I knew there would be trouble for me as a D* sub, but when they came to an agreement there was mention of "select" home games in HD. When I watched the Phillies-Mets game Thursday afternoon, in SD of course, they made mention of Mets games in HD and only mentioned cable providers only, no mention of satellite. 

Last Season I was able to get Fri. night Yankee games and the WPIX Met games OTA, but that option is no longer available. Seems cable is going after exclusivity of the MLB markets in which they have that option since they know they're locked out of the NFL. Since the NFL is my personal priority, I'll make due with watching the Yanks in HD whenever D* broadcasts them. If there's an upturn in my financial situation, I'll check into adding cable.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

tase2 said:


> I know you are only kidding, but I am not the least bit upset with her, nor am I blasting D*, but you would think $1000 for HDTivo, $55 for D* plus $10 for HD that I could get an HD feed of something that the network (NESN) is broadcasting in HD. Thats all.


absolutely. i understand your frustration, tase2, i really do.

every time i see that "available in HD" while watching the NFL network in SD, i just shake my head.

i know that some "games of the week" are in HD on channel on 95 but i really wish directv would add the HD channel since it's been available for some time now.


----------

